# naturally low temp, will I still get a proper reading?



## divinexchaos (Dec 4, 2011)

my temp is always around 96.8 something. Not the usual 98.6 that its "supposed" too be, basically if I had 98.6 degree temp, i'd have a slight fever. Will this effect what I see on my chart? Will I even see a rise if I run so "cold" per say. I'm healthy in every other way. This will be my forth cycle ttc (with just opks and sex every other day give or take) and my first cycle charting (trying too see if maybe theres a problem :/)


----------



## JamieCatheryn (Dec 31, 2005)

Yes it should fluctuate and rise a bit after O. It will actually be even lower when you first wake up then when you're walking around during the day. Mine is about 97 but I noticed clear rises when I was charting. Get an accurate thermometer of course, and make sure it's one that will register temps as low as yours without beeping and saying LO.


----------



## dejagerw (Jan 5, 2010)

You may want to have your thyroid checked. There's a chance you may have an under active thyroid with low temperatures like that.


----------



## Chloe'sMama (Oct 14, 2008)

Before I got pregnant with dd1 my temp was super low. I did see a temp shift after o. After my pregnancies my temp is much higher. Good luck.


----------



## emski4379 (Aug 23, 2006)

My temps are that low, too, and were that low when TTC DD. I hav no thyroid issues, just a lower core temp.


----------

